# One In The Works



## PolishAvenger (Apr 27, 2017)

It's been some time since I've started and then actually finished a project....so, start one I did. Not quite what I'd call a high performance chef, nor a brutish camp knife, so a Camp Chef it shall be.

Overall length is 13 3/4", blade is 8 3/4". Started life out as a PG sheet of 1/8" O1. I've got some stainless pin stock and very thinly cut ironwood waiting for after heat treat. I'll try to update every now and a





-Mark


----------



## PolishAvenger (Apr 27, 2017)

Grrrrrrr.....just realized I screwed up. Shoulda put this in Handiwork. Sorry all. Contacted a mod to see if it can be moved.
-Mark


----------



## milkbaby (May 5, 2017)

Either subforum is in, this looks like a nice design and grind! :doublethumbsup:

Is it fairly handle heavy as is? I love ironwood but it's heavy too.


----------



## bkultra (May 5, 2017)

Thread moved


----------



## PolishAvenger (May 7, 2017)

Thanks for the move, bkultra!

Thanks for the props! I've had little chance to get back to it lately, but I did reduce the handle width in proportion to a blade height reduction necessitated by grinding the edge too thin for a successful heat treat. Eventually, the handle will be drilled out or hollow ground in the center for weight reduction. The scales I have are super thin and seem a lot lighter (less dense?) than most ironwood I've used/encountered, so handle weight shouldn't be an issue (fingers crossed).

-Mark


----------

